
We increased (SaaS) signups 175% with an email remarketing hack - nabeenam
https://chatwhale.com/email-remarketing-hack/
======
luckylion
"We've sent out personalized spam, and it works"

~~~
nabeenam
Ha. Listen I hate getting spam, but my Gmail does a pretty good job of
filtering. I feel a little more open to cold emails within a b2b environment
if they're relevant. What I found interesting was the potential for displaying
personalised images to website visitors, onboarding customers, event invites
and FB remarketing ads.

